# Central Casting: Heroes of Legend--is there a pdf out there now like it



## NarlethDrider (Apr 14, 2008)

product info for Central Casting: Heroes of Legend
"Are your heroes flat, lusterless characters with no sense of history or depth of personality? With Central Casting: Heroes of Legend, characters take on lives of their own. They gain families, friends, enemies, personalities, detailed past histories, and most importantly - gain motivations for life and adventuring!
Central Casting is a detailed, stand-alone system of tables, charts, and roleplay guidelines for creating thoroughly individualized, involved and invigorating backgrounds for both player characters and non-player characters."

Is there currently a product out there that is like it/this?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 14, 2008)

Mongoose made a great one for Paranoia but I haven't seen anyone do that for D&D


----------



## Aus_Snow (Apr 15, 2008)

There's a Fuzion lifepath floating around somewhere. It's _much_ simpler than Central Castings' offerings (of which I have all three, for what they're worth :\) - quite a lot like Cyberpunk's lifepath, but sorta generic. Also, there's this for Savage Worlds (fantasy.) Don't know what it's like. Someone from RPGnet is working on 'Interlock Unlimited', which contains a lifepath for all genres, or will at some stage. Burning Wheel has a lifepath in it, I hear. Artesia definitely does (and it's based on Fuzion, in fact.)

Oh, and there's the. . . Hero Builder's Guidebook, for 3.0. . .


----------



## Thanael (Apr 15, 2008)

Check out this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=214131
for further links.

Edit: Copying my links over:

For D&D i sometimes use the Character Background tables from Unearthed Arcana.

Some googling and reading Enworld's
Lifepath thread1
Lifepath thread2

...revealed these:
Character Lifepath on dandwiki
Atomik Lifepath pdf
Lifepath (very interesting, the navigation is a bit strange but this is the most complex system i have found yet, aside from Central Casting.)



There's also the fairly recent Background Noise pdf by Second Rat Games


----------



## Ayrk (Apr 15, 2008)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> product info for Central Casting: Heroes of Legend
> "Are your heroes flat, lusterless characters with no sense of history or depth of personality? With Central Casting: Heroes of Legend, characters take on lives of their own. They gain families, friends, enemies, personalities, detailed past histories, and most importantly - gain motivations for life and adventuring!
> Central Casting is a detailed, stand-alone system of tables, charts, and roleplay guidelines for creating thoroughly individualized, involved and invigorating backgrounds for both player characters and non-player characters."
> 
> Is there currently a product out there that is like it/this?




I'm glad you asked this question, because we just put out a product exactly like this a couple of weeks ago.

Check out Background Noise.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Apr 15, 2008)

Good catch there, with the dandwiki one.  I'd forgotten about it for a while. Glad it's back on the radar (i.e., snaffled.)

Background Noise eh? Hm. . . I might see what that's like, too.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 15, 2008)

Ayrk said:
			
		

> I'm glad you asked this question, because we just put out a product exactly like this a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Check out Background Noise.



THATS EXACTLY WHAT I WANT! OOPS SORRY, CAPS LOCK STUCK---OFF TO BUY--


----------

